# Поздравим нового администратора Koza Nozdri



## akok (14 Окт 2014)

Собственно поздравляю


----------



## shestale (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## regist (14 Окт 2014)

поздравляю .


----------



## грум (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## dzu (14 Окт 2014)

Прздравляю !!


----------



## mike 1 (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## SNS-amigo (14 Окт 2014)

Здоровья, удачи!
И не испортиться...


----------



## Сашка (14 Окт 2014)

с назначением))


----------



## Sfera (14 Окт 2014)

расти в ширь))


----------



## Phoenix (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю !


----------



## Alex1983 (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю.


----------



## thyrex (14 Окт 2014)

ОГО, внезапно 

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## glax24 (14 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## OLENA777 (15 Окт 2014)

От всего сердца и души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!


----------



## Кирилл (15 Окт 2014)

Ребята,всем большое спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## machito (15 Окт 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ребята,всем большое спасибо за поддержку


я не успел )
Поздравляю друг !!!







thyrex написал(а):


> ОГО, внезапно


Ещё как, внезапно


----------



## Sfera (16 Окт 2014)

*Отче наш, иже еси в офиси!
Да будет жизнь админа легка, и работа приятна,
Как светлый сон в начале рабочего дня.
И сделай юзверей Кирилла умными и вежливыми,
Пиво дарящими и чай подносящими.
И избери из их рядов ламеров и нубов
Как вредный тип юзверей на перевоспитание.
Убереги админа от сверхурочных
И даруй ему вселенского терпения и трудолюбия.
И будет он счастлив и благостен.
Во имя контрола, альта и всемогущего делета.
Резет!*


----------



## shestale (16 Окт 2014)

Маша,


----------



## Кирилл (16 Окт 2014)

У Маши особый пряник))
Но молитва ... неожиданно!

Спасибо


----------



## machito (16 Окт 2014)

Мда, конкретное крещение первого админа


----------



## Кирилл (16 Окт 2014)

machito, тфу-тфу - второго!


----------



## machito (16 Окт 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> machito, тфу-тфу - второго!


Кирюха, дак естественно второго, имел ввиду что Костя доверил форум тебе первому


----------



## Кирилл (16 Окт 2014)

Ааа) Тогда да


----------



## SNS-amigo (16 Окт 2014)

Не забывайте, что есть еще техническое администрирование.


----------



## Dragokas (17 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю, Кирилл !!!





 

Он поможет, он починит,
Вирусов всех победит.
Мудрым взглядом все окинет
И немного сюморит.

С легкостью решит любую
Теорему всей сети,
Обойдет комп в круговую
Самый лучший наш айти.

Без него ни мышь, ни клава
Дня не могут обойтись,
Думаешь, здесь жизнь — халява?
Да к пойди сам разберись!

Столько байтов, сайтов, гигов,
Как все это превозмочь?
Не поможет даже книга
Выполнить всё в точь за ночь.

ПоздравОк кидаем дружно
Гению из всех светил.
Ведь для нас он самый нужный,
Главное, чтоб не забыл!

А подарок, в личке... 18+.


----------



## machito (17 Окт 2014)

Оригинально, оригинально


----------



## Кирилл (17 Окт 2014)

Ребята,еще раз всем огромное спасибо!
За вашу поддержку.
За ваши знания.
За ваше терпение.
И за то что вы - команда safezone )


Dragokas написал(а):


> А подарок, в личке... 18+.


Ага,получил - смотрю а жена так подходит и скромненько так: А что это ты смотришь?
Ну объяснил,конечно...


----------



## Denisoff (20 Окт 2014)

меня некому поздравить,
поздравлю себя сам ,
всем желаю, что бы кто-то
поздравлял вас.
(авт.)


----------



## OLENA777 (21 Окт 2014)

Denisoff написал(а):


> меня некому поздравить,
> поздравлю себя сам ,
> всем желаю, что бы кто-то
> поздравлял вас.
> (авт.)


Я тебя поздравляю и желаю успехов и сибирского здоровья!!!


----------



## Mila (24 Ноя 2014)

Поздравляю! Так держать!


----------



## fseto (24 Ноя 2014)

Поздравляю!! Карьерного роста


----------



## Кирилл (24 Ноя 2014)

fseto написал(а):


> Карьерного роста


М... еще?!


----------



## fseto (24 Ноя 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> М... еще?!


 в должности, конечно, Вы уже на пике. Продолжайте постигать Новые Знания!!!


----------

